# Poll for the females



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

As asked for here

Corresponding poll for males here

Also, apologies to any intersexed people. Do we have any?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm a woman and am bisexual, but mostly date men (way too nervous dating women).

My avatar is male, French actor Jean-Pierre Leaud. He's best known for playing Antoine Doinel in a series of films directed by Truffaut, the best known of which is The 400 Blows.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm female and straight. My avatar is male.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

straight female here


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I said that I'm female and not sure. Not sure because I've never been with anyone to really know, but I'm likely hetero.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm female and straight.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Straight fem with fem avatar. I always use old pinup style avatars.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm female and straight. 

I've had this avatar forever, and it's male.


----------



## sc47 (May 17, 2009)

Female and straight.


----------



## joggle (May 10, 2009)

Lesbian here, and my avatar features a few gentlemen from Persona 4. Though it's really just a placeholder until I find or make a better one.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm female and straight but I do have chemistry with my best friend Shelley. Men have disappointed me lately.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I am female and straight, although have 'experimented' with my sexuality and found, I am straight. lol.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Female, straight, male avatar. I just love Richard Dawkins  Actually, I think all of my avatars have been male...huh.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Female, straight.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Straight and female. Male avatar - mine tend to be.


----------



## Tusenskona (May 19, 2009)

I am bisexual and female.. I've dated men and women equally...


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> Men have disappointed me lately.


:lol

Men have disappointed me pretty much my whole life. I'm still very attracted to a lot of men (both gay and straight) though. Most of the time I wish I wasn't attracted to them at all.

I'm female and straight...and my avatar is neither. My avatar is neither because I don't like being thought of as a sex. Sometimes there may be prejudices against a certain sex and I try to avoid that.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm straight. I don't understand why some people choose avatars of the opposite gender. Because usually I assume that the poster is of that gender. Anyone care to explain?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

veron said:


> I'm straight. I don't understand why some people choose avatars of the opposite gender. Because usually I assume that the poster is of that gender. Anyone care to explain?


Well for me its a character I like and identify with personality-wise. Gender doesn't matter in that regard.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

veron said:


> I'm straight. I don't understand why some people choose avatars of the opposite gender. Because usually I assume that the poster is of that gender. Anyone care to explain?


I adore the actor in my avatar. I actually think it's really awesome that some people think I am Antoine Doinel, lol. But I updated my status to clarify.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Female and straight. I think my avi is self-explanatory.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm female and straight. My avatar is not of a person.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Straight and female. 
My avatar is me, so female.

I'll use different avatars, some male, but I'm a female.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

straight female, male avatar.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> I adore the actor in my avatar. I actually think it's really awesome that some people think I am Antoine Doinel, lol. But I updated my status to clarify.


hehe, I see


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I am female and straight.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Female and I voted not sure.
There was a time I thought I was a lesbian was preparing my coming-out speech the whole sha-bang haha. 
I'm not sure if I'm bi straight? In denial? Ah well I'm happy atm that thats all I can ask for.

I found this avatar but it's just so cute, kinda reminds me of how I think crushes react to me.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

_I'm female and straight_


----------



## alpha dog (May 28, 2009)

I\'m male and straight...oh wait..


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Female and straight
My avatar right now is male. Most of the avatars I use are from tv shows or movies.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Female and straight, although I wish I were asexual because I'm a permanent virgin.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

asexual female. 
Actually attracted to both genders physically but I'm through with people. For now anyway.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Female, gay.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

bezoomy I find the man in your avatar very sexy in a classy retro way. I love vintage crushes.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Female and bisexual, although I've only been on one (very awkward date) with a woman. My avatar is a stick person. I think it's a male stick person but I can't really be sure.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i don't know why but it bugs me that there is the assumption that a straight female should act feminine and display themselves as such and if they are not then it means they are gay.
and that men are expected to show themselves as masculine if they are straight, and if they display signs of femininity then it means they are gay.

i don't understand that and i think it's odd, old-fashioned thinking if its the case (that's what i gathered from MissMay's original post, i mean).


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> I'm a woman and am bisexual, but mostly date men (way too nervous dating women).
> 
> My avatar is male, French actor Jean-Pierre Leaud. He's best known for playing Antoine Doinel in a series of films directed by Truffaut, the best known of which is The 400 Blows.


I loooooove him in Masculin Feminin. 

I'm a woman. I'm straight. I'm not a cartoon pig.

Men are also disappointing to me too.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Female and straight - but a great admirer of female beauty.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm female and bisexual but in a straight relationship.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I voted I'm female and not sure, because I've never been in love with anyone or felt a strong attraction to anyone. 

My avatar is male but looks very girly


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

sadsurvivor said:


> :lol
> 
> Men have disappointed me pretty much my whole life. I'm still very attracted to a lot of men (both gay and straight) though. Most of the time I wish I wasn't attracted to them at all.
> 
> I'm female and straight...and my avatar is neither. My avatar is neither because I don't like being thought of as a sex. Sometimes there may be prejudices against a certain sex and I try to avoid that.


Well men have disappointed me my whole life as well but I didn't want to harp on the negative. I was trying to magnify the positive but truth be told I have been disappointed most of the time. The one time I was not disappointed- the guy of course turned out to be a monk! :yes I said a MONK!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*I'm a lesbian. I guess my avatar is male...it's a little boy hugging a dog, haha. *


----------



## saramg83 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm female and straight, although I wouldn't be surprised if people who looked at me thought I was a lesbian at first glance. Hopefully people don't, but whatever.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

female-not sure.i never have any relationships before but i had crush on both guys and girls before.

avatar-mixed gender.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Female - not sure. I'm mostly straight I guess (I'm in a straight relationship now), but I've had feelings for women before, just never dated them.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Might I add that it makes very little sense to assume that a woman with a male avatar is a lesbian for very obvious reasons.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

haha, seriously.


----------

